# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  С 40 счета на 401

## Inna_L

Подскажите пожалуйста в 1С:Предприятие 7.7 «Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад +Зарплата + Кадры для Украины», 7.70.061 от 29.12.2014 в свое время не перенесли средства со счета 40 на 401 Статутний капитал, а сейчас с 40 не могу никак перебосить никуда т.к. он был без субсчетов. Что можно с этим сделать?

----------

